# Questrade Board Lot



## lakcaj (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello. I have both a TFSA and an RRSP trading account with Questrade. I have been adding new money and rebalancing yearly for some time now, but today I went to place on order for 44 units of XBB.TO and it was refused because it was not a multiple of some board lot. I used the online chat and the questrade representative told me that I must order stocks worth more than $1/share in multiples of 100, and he stated this has always been the case. The problem is, I have never ordered stocks previously in multiples of 100. In fact, my RRSP has 3 stocks with 11, 19, and 45 (XBB) units. So, I have ordered 45 units of XBB previously. I asked how this was possible and the agent pretty much said if I didn't have any questions that weren't related to board lots that he was done.

Has anyone else experienced this? Am I going insane? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

EDIT - I just tried the exact same order and this time it was filled with no error what-so-ever! Is it a time of day thing? I noticed that the accepted order was placed just after 10:00.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

That's nonsense. I've bought ETFs and stocks in odd lots. Unless this is a new policy...


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

I bought 5 Shares of a company yesterday.


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

Seem like nonsense. 

I rarely buy in lots of 100 shares. 

Just to see how long the Questrade etf refund would take to go through I purchased 7* XTR a couple of weeks back.


----------



## lakcaj (Jan 8, 2011)

Hopefully people saw my edit, but I tried the exact same order again, and it happened to be just after 10:00 in the morning, and the order went through. I took a screenshot with the two orders, exactly the same except the time, with one filled and the other denied. It's probably something I did, like ordering outside normal hours, but I was simply confused at the help agent's conviction that I had to order in lots. I don't think he even looked at my order that was refused. Anyway, thanks for the replies confirming what I thought. It's all ok now - I was able to place all the orders and re-balance my portfolio.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

You never said what time you placed your original order. If it was before 9:30 your time, then that's why. I could never place limit orders at Questrade outside of trading hours which is annoying. And stocks over $1 in 100 share lots? What about buying 100 shares in Berkshire. The rep you were talking to doesn't seem to know much about the stock market; I don't know where they get these people.


----------



## lakcaj (Jan 8, 2011)

Argonaut said:


> You never said what time you placed your original order. If it was before 9:30 your time, then that's why. I could never place limit orders at Questrade outside of trading hours which is annoying. And stocks over $1 in 100 share lots? What about buying 100 shares in Berkshire. The rep you were talking to doesn't seem to know much about the stock market; I don't know where they get these people.


Yeah - that was the problem. I issued the order at 09:28 and when I decided to simply try again despite what the Questrade interactive help agent said, it was a few minutes after 10:00. I edited my original post to include those new details as soon as that order was was fulfilled. I knew it was likely something I was doing wrong, I just wish the Questrade rep would have pointed that out for me. Worked out in the end though. Thanks again for all the replies.


----------

